# Free Public Introductory Session on Mandarin Study



## advisor1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all!

We will organize a free public introductory session on Nov.27th from 10:30 to 21:00 at JTC Summit. It touches a bit about basic Chinese knowledge and the problems that beginners normally have. It's going to be interesting and relax.

If you are interested, you are welcome to join us. Please give me a call at 97995377 for more information. I am Huijie.

Thank you!


----------

